# Does and Bucks...Please read!



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

My doe, Squeak tries to castrate the buck, Bailey. He is the one she has been paired with in my breeding plan, is this a problem, will she/he get over it? Because he is younger than her, would that be why?
Thanks! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I doubt age has had anything to do with it, it's probably because he was trying to mount her when she wasn't in season. You will need to keep a very close eye on them and split them up if she carries on being hostile - before permanent damage is done


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks. He is a tiny bit smaller than her, would this be a problem for him to mount her?


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

And also, (sorry to bug you) Is there any ways to know definitely that she is in heat? Thanks.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No the size difference wouldn't be a problem at all. Really the only way you can tell the doe is in heat is when she accept the male. They'll chase each other round and she'll stand with her bottom raised, and sometimes she'll vibrate her ears.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay, thanks. Please could you accept me for the culling section, thanks. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Click on the link on the main board and I'll approve you 

Edit: Done.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks xx


----------

